# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Keel, neus, oor >  spontaan piep in mijn oor

## rrr

hallo allemaal!

sinds gisteren tijdens de saaie Engels les kwam ik er achter dat ik wat doffer hoorde met mijn rechter oor, ook hoorde ik een constante piep.

ik begon te zoeken op Google en kwam al snel bij "Tinnitus"

mijn klachten komen vrijwel overeen met tinnitus behalve een ding... dit alles gebeurde spontaan, geen hard geluid. er was geen echte aanleiding voor.

ik loop er nu dus een dag mee. het enige wat ik heel erg hoop is dat de piep weg gaat.

(note: ik was die avond voor mijn andere oor toevallig naar de KNO arts geweest (voor mijn linker oor, andere reden die er nu niet toe doet). dus vroeg ik meteen over die piep in mijn rechter oor. helaas kreeg ik een vaag antwoord met daar in "het kan weg gaan, het kan ook blijven".... Aan de KNO had ik dus niks.)

----------

